# Baby measuring small at 21 weeks.



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi there,

I had my 20 week anomaly scan today. All was ok, but when I asked about how the baby was measuring I was told "it's a little on the small side, but within the normal range."

When I got the report and looked at the little graphs they do for each measurement, they were all right on the edge of normal, but only just. All the measurements were small. I compared the head circumference measurement (was 171.0mm today at 20 weeks and 6 days) to the measurement at my 12 week scan, and it was only just below the average then. So I'm panicking that the growth is slowing down?

DP thinks I'm being ridiculous, as the sonographer wasn't concerned, and it's within normal limits (just). But I'm very anxious generally about this pregnancy and can't stop worrying about it.

Is there anything that may have caused this? I have had very bad morning sickness (until about 2 days ago) but have managed to eat, although sometimes it probably wasn't the most nutritious, just what I could stomach. I haven't even been taking my pregnancy vitamins very regularly due to them exacerbating the nausea and also constipation. 

Ironically, I was worried about having an overly large baby, as I am overweight, and read that I was more likely to have a large baby. So I have been exercising regularly and trying not to overeat.

Should I be worried? Do babies grow at different rates / times like people?

Thanks,
Jo x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Everything sounds fine. The 'average' measurements at this gestation are very blurry as people have different sized babies, so it's only a guide. What is an 'average' baby? There isn't a problem anyway, but if there was, it wouldn't be small due to anything that you have done (unless you smoked). The morning sickness and eating things haven't had any effect, as your baby gets all the nutrients from your blood, rather than the food, so when you are pregnant and feeling sick, the only person that really suffers from poor eating is you,as the baby is taking lots from you,

Please don't worry, everything sounds fine,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks ever so much Emilycaitlin - that's really reassuring. x


----------

